# DirectX 10.1 How + Where to get this.



## Deafty (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi.

I have just finished building my new PC.

My mobo and GPU support Direct X 10.1

Where do I get this from?.. I have new games that support this too but they only include version 9.0!

Thanks...


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Deafty.
You'll need to install either Windows Vista or Windows 7.
DirectX 9.0c is the highest you'll get on XP.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

He is correct, XP does not support DX 10, all though there are ways of getting unofficial patches, we do not recommend it.


----------



## Deafty (Dec 27, 2008)

oh man you are kidding me....
I Specifically got my mobo and graphics for this..
And I have installed xp pro64bit.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Well then get Vista 64-bit, any version of Vista will work.


----------



## Deafty (Dec 27, 2008)

Sure,..now I've squeezed my budget to the max,.. its just really dissapointing,..all my research and this one slip...aghhh!
By the way you know when windows 7 will be released?
maybe I wait till then....


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

23th October 2009, i think its only for pre-built PCs. So the official retail package shouldn't be to far off.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Nvidia Graphics Cards don't support Dx 10.1 only ATI cards do. There's no real difference in performance as its not being utilized fully until Dx 11 comes out sometime this year or next year.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Really? Dang, I wonder why Nvidia decided not to get 10.1 support....

Hey I wonder what OSes will support DX 11 or will it be Windows 7 only?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Vista and W7 will be able to get Dx 11. 

Dx 10.1 support is based on the hardware and isn't software thing. Its in the architecture of the card. Nvidia has Physx so its got that over ATI.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Just a little more info, all Dx10 cards will support Dx11 on a hardware level. However not all features will be available. Nvidia, ATI and MS have not released any details on what functions will not be available on Dx10 cards.


----------



## Bractoon (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm currently running Vista 32bit with all the latest and greatest updates and an ATI 3870HD video card. 

A short while ago I loaded a copy of Win 7 to check it out and the graphical differences were glaringly noticeable, especially on 3D games. The anti-aliasing was the biggest improvement, though the colors were also WAY more vivid and distinct, just to mention a few improvements. 

After a couple of weeks, long enough to get used to the graphics performance, my system inevitably crashed and I've since reloaded my copy of Vista 32 bit... The downgrade in graphics, particularly in the anti-aliasing, is surprisingly noticeable and unbearable! I suspect the issue is that Vista doesn't automatically use DirectX 10.1, even though it's (I believe) packed into Sp1, and Win7 does. 

While I'm sure there are those of you who want to simply respond with "well, just put Win7 back on, duh" I'm sure you are also aware that Win7 is not yet available and I was only "testing" it out. Test complete, thumbs up, but now I'd like to stick with my own official copy of Vista 32 bit, thank you very much. :1angel:

Can anyone please tell me how get DirectX 10.1 to work through Vista 32bit, please? Thank you.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I guess you didn't read my post 

Directx 10.1 is only available for some ATI cards. The 4000 series probably supports it.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

DX 10.1 runs on the ATI 3K and 4K series only.


----------



## Bractoon (Jul 15, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> I guess you didn't read my post
> 
> Directx 10.1 is only available for some ATI cards. The 4000 series probably supports it.


I guess you didn't read *my* post. :wink:

I know that my current hardware config supports 10.1, my Radeon HD 3870 included, because when I was running Win7 I was experiencing first hand all the glorious difference 10.1 makes; and it is surprisingly noticeable by the way. :grin:

So, I ask again, nay, PLEAD - is there a way to get Vista 32-bit to register DirectX 10.1?

Thank you all for your time and consideration.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Direct X will only give support where it can. Just because you don't have Direct X 10.1 hardware doesn't mean that Direct X 10.1 isn't installed. Use dxdiag from the run window to see what version you have.

Windows Update can be used to get the latest edition.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You already have Directx 10. there is no updating it besides from service pack 1.

I did read your post and this issue is solved. You can't download Directx 10 by itself or update except by means of Windows which you have already done.


----------

